# Cheap Victron??



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi been playing around with the bus today and got thinking about low amperage campsites, which can be a problem for our power hungry RV's. 

Victron do a charger/inverter (I believe Dab's got one) but its big bucks. So I had an idea :idea: as I have now replaced the 110v on board charger with a 240v why not put a separate feed into that via a change over switch?

If I am on a low power site I power the charger only, it feeds the batteries which run the 1800 watt inverter, (which is already fitted) its a 50amp charger so the most it will draw will be less than 5amps.

If I am on a normal site then flick the change over switch and we run as normal.

The way I envisage the wiring is a 2 way change over switch with centre off next to the charger, this would be 2 feeds in one out, this would be the normal feed and the other a cable back to the power bay with a plug on the end. I can choose then whether to connect the EHU as normal or plug into the charger feed only. 

Sounds good anybody think of any drawbacks?

Olley


----------

